# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  sprinter's weight training!!

## bogdan84uzy

hello!!i am wondering which is the best training technique for a sprinter?and how much weight a sprinter should lift?it is good or bad to do weight training if you are a sprinter?

just look at Dwain Chambers performing jump squats with 405 lbs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHU8_CiaWhU

i have heard many time that Ben Johnson have lift at the bench press also around 400 lbs..

is anywhone have an ideea please share!!

----------


## elpropiotorvic

I want that performance

----------


## energizer bunny

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/tomgreen.htm

have a look at this mate.....should give you an idea of what a sprinter needs to do.....

----------


## bogdan84uzy

thank you very much!!great post!!

----------


## energizer bunny

no problem, glad i could help.

----------


## bogdan84uzy

..yes very much!!  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

so i take it you're a sprinter or wanting to be?

----------


## bogdan84uzy

no!!i just want to help a friend of mine  :Smilie:

----------

